# 98 Dodge Ram Oil Pressure drops to 0 off and on??



## stevefugate11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Long time reader, first time posting and using the site...I have a 98 Dodge Ram 1500, 2wd 5.2L engine 109k miles....Recently while Driving my oil pressure gauge will randomly drop to 0 and then back to center. I replaced the oil pressure switch and I thought it was fixed but it came back. When it drops to 0 nothing changes, no sounds, no temparture...Nothing.... I am sorta mechanically sound but because of the economy I was forced to sell off my tools. I dont know what to do, if its electrical do I ignore it. Seen other people dropping the oil pan and putting new oil pumps in? WHAT DO I DO....Im on a unemploymet budget.. Sell the problem???? HELP PLEASE??:banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

The true way to check is with a good old fashion mechnical oil pressure guage.

Does not sound like an engine problem though, unless it is way low on the dip stick.

Are you having any problems with any other dash guages going back and forth?

BG


----------



## stevefugate11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its just the oil pressure gauge.... It goes to zero.... The oil is fine and was recently changed


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again, the only real way to check is a direct pressure guage.

If that is OK, got be the sending unit, the guage or some are computer controlled I am told.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Some are Octane , but trucks are supposed to be off of a sending unit.
Personally my thing is if you go through the trouble of hooking up a real gage install it permanently, like I did in the wrangler


----------

